# Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern



## gambinho (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr mit übriggebliebenen Würmern macht? Wären es selber gegrabene würde ich sie ja ohne Probleme freilassen, aber es sind Canadian Nightcrawler. Was mach ich nun mit denen?
Mfg


----------



## zokker (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

Einfrieren oder im Tierheim abgeben.


----------



## phirania (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

Geräuchert schmecken die auch sehr gut....


----------



## yukonjack (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

mit Viagra füttern und dann meinen Dachstuhl zusammen nageln.


----------



## Holz Hecht (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

Nimm Die nen Eimer, mach nicht zu grobe Erde rein, fertig. Das ganze in den Keller stellen (so 10 Grad sind gut) und mit so nem Wassersprühdings m) jeden Tag die Oberfläche anfeuchten, alle 2 Tage die Erde umschaufeln. Als Zusatzt alle 5 Tage etwas Kaffeesatz rein und die Erde ein bis 2 wöchig wechseln.

Vorteile: 

Die Würmer werden besser Gehälter als in diesen Styroporboxen (auch wenn sie die meise Zeit nur am Boden einhängen)

Du hast immer beste Wurmqualitat wenn du zum angeln gehst.

Du sparst Geld und Zeit, weil nicht jedes mal Würmer kaufen/Gräben musst

Mit etwas Glück vermehren sich die Würmer selbst ( beim Erde Wechsel auf Wurmeier achten)




Petri Heil und viel Erfolg, bei mir ist das eine alt bewährte Methode:vik:


----------



## Ein_Angler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

Ergänzend zum Tip von Holz Hecht, wenn du irgendwo noch Laub, findest eine Hand voll auf den Eimer geben, die ernähren sich davon.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

Hatte mal gekaufte und selbstgesuchte Tauwürmer in einem geschlossenen Aquarium mit nahhafter Erde. Da habe ich mal etwas Wasser drauf gekippt und das stand ein halbes Jahr im Keller. Nie groß was gemacht, hatte aber die ganze Saison gute Würmer. Wegwerfen würde ich gekaufte Würmer jedenfalls nicht, auch in der Dose halten die relativ lange.


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

Meine Restwürmer dürfen, wenn ich länger nicht zum fischenkomme, den Garten umgraben. Scheinen sich sogar zu vermehren.


----------



## Carsten_ (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

Ich habe mir auch einen 10l Eimer zur Hälfte mit Erde gefüllt, entweder Humusartige Erde oder hin und wieder (altes) Laub rein wie schon erwähnt, etwas Kaffeesatz geht auch gut.

Meine Würmer vermehren sich am laufenden Band, sieht man an den kleinen ca. 1mm großen gelben Eiern und winzig kleinen Regenwürmchen in der Erde. #h

Habe schon seit nem Halben Jahr keine Würmer mehr gekauft obwohl ich immer so zehn Stück als Hakenköder mit zum Angeln nehme.

Letztens gab es so starke Regenschauer dass mir beim Hund Gassi führen ca. 30 Würmer übern Weg krochen, eingetütet und ab in den Eimer... |rolleyes

Maden lasse ich auch immer in der Madenbox im Kühlschrank, halten sich auch rund zwei Wochen bis sie sich verpuppt haben, danach kommen sie ins TK-Fach zum abtöten und beim Nächsten Angeln ins Futter. 

 Auch restliches Anfutterzeugs kann man einfrieren und wieder verwenden, schon gemacht...

So kann man doch die einen oder anderen Euros sparen... Angeln ist schon teuer genug


----------



## phirania (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

Jeep so ein Würmerpuff wo die sich vermehren ist schon eine feine Sache.#6


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*



gambinho schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr mit übriggebliebenen Würmern macht? Wären es selber gegrabene würde ich sie ja ohne Probleme freilassen, aber es sind Canadian Nightcrawler. Was mach ich nun mit denen?
> Mfg



dann züchtet mal schön...........


----------



## gambinho (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

Danke für die ganzen antworten. 
@yukonjack könntest du das auch näher ausführen?


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Was tun mit übriggebliebenen Würmern*

nun, ich bezog mich da eigtl. auf den Post von Holz-Hecht, Zitat:  beim Erde Wechsel auf Wurmeier achten.
 Soll wohl so gut wie unmöglich sein die Canadier nach zu züchten.
 Sonst kannst du die Würmer wie beschrieben über eine längere Zeit hältern-


----------

